

Last.fm passwords leaked - zaptheimpaler
http://www.last.fm/passwordsecurity

======
chank
It would be helpful to know if this is a second leak or just reposting of old
news.

------
pizza
7th June... not July.

~~~
cbg0
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4079977>

------
bluespice
Again?

Here's an useful link for current users, so you don't have to look too deep:
<https://www.last.fm/settings/account> (Hint: "Delete account")

~~~
david_shaw
_> Again?_

Nope. From the article: "7th June 2012"

This appears to be the same leak we were talking about a month ago. Probably
an honest mistake by the poster (since it is the seventh now, again), but this
was from June.

~~~
SquareWheel
I loosely glimpsed at the date and fell for the same thing.

